# The Dewalt 13” thickness planer



## GunnyB4 (Jan 31, 2018)

So my Ryobi planer kicked the bucket. I was planing down some Santos Mahogony that was really rough. The motor just quit. Brushes seemed good just done. 
So I went shopping. I picked up the Dewalt dw735 planer. What an upgrade. The depth cut gage is spot on. I did a test cut using a micrometer and planed a 3/32” cut off some maple. It was only .004” off. That’s pretty good. The link below is the review I did on it. 
https://youtu.be/pJLDbD2y7wM


----------



## natgas (Sep 11, 2015)

Congrats; I certainly enjoying using mine


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, we got ours Sept. 2017 and it is a significant upgrade to the 733 I've had for about 20 years. The 733 did the same as your old one - just quit, brushes good, just gave up the ghost. If we had room we would have gotten a big planer but this little 13" is about all we have room for in our shop. I hope it lasts 20 years like the 733 did!

David


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey J.P. - Congrats on your DW735. I enjoyed your review, too.

I bought a used one for $350 three months ago. It is a joy to use.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks fore the review


Didn't know about the two speed roller system on the DW735.


Nice job on the review.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

When that first set of knives gets dull take a serious look at the helical cutter head. As much as you like the upgrade from your previous planer to the 735, the new head will be the same jump.

Imagine not wearing hearing protection when you run the planer...


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

shoot summ said:


> When that first set of knives gets dull take a serious look at the helical cutter head. As much as you like the upgrade from your previous planer to the 735, the new head will be the same jump.
> 
> Imagine not wearing hearing protection when you run the planer...



I picked up a DW735 last summer and a Shelix head for it....didn't even plug it in until I installed the new head. Cuts really smooth, even on curly maple. I also got the rolling cart that's made for it, but added a laminate skinned base/table that is attached to the planer and the rolling base. Seems to be more stable and supposedly helps in reducing snipe. It cuts better than the Shelix head on my Jet 6" jointer/planer which leaves some marks, but only a few thousandths high. And you can go without the hearing protection, but I prefer to wear some ear muffs anyway. A worthwhile investment !!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you for making the video. I enjoyed it, and I am sure it will be helpful to others who may be thinking about buying a DeWalt DW735 planer.

I bought a gently used DW735 for $350 a few months ago. It works great. I highly recommend it.

P.S. I don't own a Shelix head, but if I did, I would use hearing protection anyway. They are much quieter than the blades, but hearing damage is cumulative - it adds up over time. I have one of the quietest motorcycle helmets you can buy, plus a large adjustable windscreen, but I still wear hearing protection when I ride.


----------



## GunnyB4 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks. I’m new to the review world however figured I would give it a go. Good luck with the new planer I hope it works out. 
I joke that my hearing is so bad I don’t need hearing protection. My doctor begs to differ.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

GunnyB4 said:


> So my Ryobi planer kicked the bucket. I was planing down some Santos Mahogony that was really rough. The motor just quit. Brushes seemed good just done.
> So I went shopping. I picked up the Dewalt dw735 planer. What an upgrade. The depth cut gage is spot on. I did a test cut using a micrometer and planed a 3/32” cut off some maple. It was only .004” off. That’s pretty good. The link below is the review I did on it.
> https://youtu.be/pJLDbD2y7wM



It's almost spring, so when your money tree starts blooming buy you a 
helical cutter head. You will get so tired of those DW blades.


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

Had mine for a few years now and it's still going strong. I store it under the workbench when not in use, but the older I get, I'm thinking a stand might be a good idea.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I have this exact one and really like it. 



Early on, I ran a rough piece of wood through it and there must have been some enamel paint or a staple and it chipped the blade. Super frustrating, but entirely my fault.


Other than that little hiccup, I haven't had any problems with it at all. I bought it last summer.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I spoke too soon! 


I went to plane down some wood today and it was seized up. I took it apart and found rust on the main shafts that the planer runs on.


Super bummed out by it.


Hoping that after sanding it down and greasing everything it will be ok.


Because I'm a lazy man I did not maintain my tools properly and now I'm dealing with the consequences. 



You can see here:


----------

